# No result yet for the CBT exam I took for NREMT-B



## bernie07 (Jun 21, 2008)

I took NREMT-B CBT at a Pearson Vue test site here at Qatar... we are 6 candidates that took the exam at Friday p.m., so far those 5 got thier results and passed, I was the last to finish my exam at about 0630pm local time... checking my results at the NREMT website... it's still "n/a" whaT COULD HAVE BEEN POSSIBLY BE WRONG? I have no result yet... it still doesnt show if I pass or failed... I cant eat, cant sleep worrying if I passed or failed...

can someone explain why?


----------



## Firemedic515 (Jun 21, 2008)

Just relax man.  Most likely your results will be up on Monday.  It has nothing to do with whether you passed or failed.  Be thankful you don't have to wait 6 weeks like the old test!:wacko:


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 22, 2008)

Firemedic515 said:


> Just relax man. Most likely your results will be up on Monday. It has nothing to do with whether you passed or failed. Be thankful you don't have to wait 6 weeks like the old test!:wacko:


lol yeah, and in that time you also begin to worry if you might lose some of the things that you learned in case you have to retake.


----------



## bernie07 (Jun 22, 2008)

yah, I got 70 question and it stopped..hope I could pass and see that on monday, but not seeing that yet.... kills me dude...


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 22, 2008)

bernie07 said:


> yah, I got 70 question and it stopped..hope I could pass and see that on monday, but not seeing that yet.... kills me dude...


general consensus involving a 70 and a stop is that you passed.


----------



## bernie07 (Jun 22, 2008)

wow...thanks dude... thats a moral booster you said there, well i guess I can be more settled if I do realy see in by monday... past 36hrs was like... i was browsing the net if NREMT office dont have office hours during weekends... and I saw a survey too that with a 70 items and stop... chances are 81% pass vs 19% fail... but who knows... thanks mannn.....


----------



## bernie07 (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for the help...well.... just to let you all know... I'VE PASSED.... man, isnt so amazing...


----------



## Jango (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Bernie! Testing in Qatar???  Are you AF?  Just curious.  Loved my time in Qatar, downtown Doha is nice, very scenic, nice mall.....good stuff.  I took my test same day you did and passed as well!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats...you just made the census rise a bit.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Bernie!


----------



## bernie07 (Jun 24, 2008)

yup working as an EMT at the Army Base at Camp As Sayliyah, did you had ur R/R here before?... I mentioned earlier about 6 of us who took the exam and I was the last to know the result, we did it as our 1st attemt... we all passed... four of us got 70 the other two was 112 and 122....


----------



## Jango (Jun 24, 2008)

I was stationed at what was called Camp Snoopy(closed in 2003), we were attached to Doha Intl Airport....VERY small base.


----------

